# Oregon Trail Soap Supplies-Opinions Please!!



## sarahjane (Oct 9, 2007)

Wood Violet & Maple and Spa Moss??  Has anyone ever tried these FO's?  I just ordered samples!  Can't wait to get them but I am eager to hear your opinions!  I am not ordering from Wellington again, too many bad comments!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 9, 2007)

(deleted by Tabitha)


----------



## sarahjane (Oct 9, 2007)

I am scared to ask, but why only once?


----------



## black squirrel (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a lot of FO's from them, including wood violet and sugar maple.  I really like it.  It's not overly maple-y, hard to describe, but like an earthy floral with a sweet overtone.  It soaped very well in cp and turned a light tan.  I really wanted to make this one and I'm calling it Wisconsin because wood violets and sugar maples are our state flower and tree.


----------



## sarahjane (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh, I love Wisonsin!  My Mom lives there, how beautiful it is!  It just sounded so good I couldn't resist!  Thanks!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 9, 2007)

(deleted by Tabitha)


----------



## sarahjane (Oct 9, 2007)

I hate bad customer service!  I hope all goes well with my order...gulp!  I have some pretty bad luck.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 9, 2007)

I have ordered from her pretty much from the time she started. I have not had any issues.

Irena


----------



## black squirrel (Oct 9, 2007)

I haven't had any issues, either.  The new frosted lemon pound cake is awesome, too!  Just like a lemon cake with powdered sugar icing.


----------



## sarahjane (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh good, that makes me feel better!  I have such bad luck with suppliers it seems.  

The lemon pound cake sounds great!  I had a hard time deciding which scents to choose.  There were so many interesting options.  I got a couple basics but I really liked that they had some different ones than most companies.  Heres what I ordered:

Wood Violet and Maple
Vanilla Cream
Spa-Moss
Rosemary & Mint
Oatmeal, Milk, and Honey
Got Milk? (I thought I could mix this with tons of stuff to add creaminess)
Brown Sugar

I did get a lot of basics but I figured I could mix them with a lot more to create my own scents.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 10, 2007)

Got Milk smells like a diaper wipe...LOL.


----------



## sarahjane (Oct 10, 2007)

Really?  Used or not?  Eeeeeew.   Sorry, had to say it.


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 15, 2007)

[email protected] wipe!


----------



## sarahjane (Nov 15, 2007)

I got it (3 weeks after I ordered) and it does smell like baby wipes.  I really don't want to bathe in baby wipes so it just sits on the shelf.


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't blame you- but- weird fact- a lot of professional makeup artists carry baby wipes to use for cleansing the skin.  Personally I never liked the feel of the towelettes on the face- Redken classes that I attended years ago always taught that tissues/paper products contain wood chips, and therefore are not good for cleansing the delicate facial skin.


----------



## sarahjane (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow that is interesting, never thought about it before. I could never clean my face with a baby wipe! Yuck


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 15, 2007)

Well most are formulated with gentle cleansers, so technically it's safe (even though the idea is rather gross, I agree.) I just dislike the idea of the paper on the skin, as well as any residue from them that's left on the skin.


----------



## sarahjane (Nov 15, 2007)

Oh, I completely forgot to add that besides the fact that I waitied almost a month and that got milk smells like baby wipes the other oils I bought are awesome!  The Wood Violet & Maple is the most amazing scent ever.  I am completely in love and could just surround myself with it!


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow.. that sounds great- I'll have to try that one, thanks!


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Nov 16, 2007)

I find the baby wipe discussion hilarious, cuz I have a 16 month old and we use use baby wipes for EVERYTHING.  Okay, maybe not everything, but they sure are handy for wiping down my son and everything his grimy little fingers touch.


----------



## sarahjane (Nov 16, 2007)

I used them ALL the time too when my daughter was young, they do come in handy for kids!!


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 16, 2007)

Ah yes, I remember having to take baby wipes (among 2237293723 other things) EVERYWHERE with me when my 2 were small.  The handy factor is exactly why makeup artists use them, for quick cleansing before makeup for photo shoots, weddings, and such, especially when running water is not available.


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 21, 2007)

No probs either with Oregon Trails and Yuzu is awesome from there!


----------



## anon (Dec 5, 2008)

*Oregan Trail = Poor Customer Service*

I recently shopped at Oregon Trail Soap Supply.
I received the wrong items in the mail.
I have emailed and called several times over the course of 1 and 1/2 weeks and never had anyone to pick up the phone. I had to email 3 times before getting a single response on my wrong order. 
Worst of all when I finally received a response Susan basically blamed the wrong order on me, saying I misplaced the items.

Maybe it's a heart warming story, but their business model needs some work. No packing slips in boxes, they keep record of them by weight, not by contents! From my experience customer service is very, very poor.


----------

